# The tipping signs are paying off - and making Uber better than Lyft



## acanas

I've been driving part time in the Atlanta market for about 6 months. I drove full time for 3 weeks then part time since then. I usually drive Tuesdays and Thursday 3:30-7 pm and a few weekend nights 10pm to 3am. I try to drive mostly upper middle class areas like Alpharetta, Dunwoody and Buckhead and turn the app off right after dropping somebody off in a crappy part of town.

I don't hand out water, candy or anything like that. I do have 6 ft long iPhone and Android charging cables and let passengers play their own music with a 6 ft long aux cable. I go out of my way to offer the cables to every passenger at the beginning of the ride.

Historically I've been getting tips from 28% of Lyft rides, with an average tip of $2.65. This was enough for a difference to make Lyft more profitable than Uber so I always favored Lyft unless Uber was surging more than 1.9x. I've had a Square since my very first day of driving which I kept in the glove box and had NEVER used because nobody had ever asked for it.

A couple of weeks ago I decided to order this sign from in orange and this one for the rear passenger seat for a total cost of about $18.

I modified the mirror hanging sign a little bit by putting a Square sticker at the top with Visa/Mastercard/Discover/Amex logos and I velcroed the Square reader itself to the bottom of the sign for visibility and easy access.

I manually measured the percentage of Uber rides who tipped with the new setup. After 2 weeks (including HEAVY driving this last weekend) I had 30% of rides gave tips, most of them cash, and a couple of people did give credit card tips through the Square. This is a giant increase over the roughly 0% tipping I was seeing on Uber before the signs. Several people commented that they just didn't know they were supposed to tip Uber drivers and mentioned they were embarrassed now that they knew they had stiffed previous drivers.

The coolest thing is that people who do tip seem to feel silly going through the motions just to tip $2 so the average tip came in at $7! My rating wasn't negatively affected at all, in fact it rose a little bit and is currently at 4.83.

If we all put friendly tipping signs in the car, people would over time get used to it and realize that tipping is the normal thing to do when Ubering!
(Had to remove all the links because I'm new to the board).


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Thanks for the info and data. My experience here in Raleigh was exactly the opposite. I put a sign up and got slammed ratings wise and not a dollar in the kitty. Might have to do with different demographics, who knows? I drive late night, get a lot of college age pax and drunks.


----------



## acanas

Bobby Flay said:


> Can you PM me the links?


How do you send a private message?


----------



## Bobby Flay

Click on my name and send them to me.


----------



## UberKevPA

Thanks for the meticulous data collection and taking the time to post this.


----------



## Green Porcupine

I got a $10 tip from a gentleman from Burbank Bob Hop airport to Calabasas, at midnight.


----------



## Green Porcupine

Then I have to drive back to Santa Monica.


----------



## acanas

It's still not letting me post or message URLs until somebody clicks like on one of my messages...


----------



## acanas

Put them back out yesterday and did 2 Lyft and 2 Uber rides, 1 of each tipped for a 50% tipped ratio. The Lyft guy that tipped gave $3 while the the Uber girl that tipped gave $5 on a $21 ride.


----------



## AxeOfGlory

One thing I don't understand:

My first night ubering I was a bit nervous the first ride. I explained to every rider after that that it was my first night and I'm new, and that I'm using this as supplemental income to pay off some venture capital loans. The FIRST night, I received 4 tips. 2 $10 dollar tips, 1 $2 dollar tip and one $7 dollar tip. All from different age ranges and demos. Since then, I have never received another tip.

Maybe I should go back to telling them it's my first night


----------



## Bobby Flay

Yeah when you are nervous the passengers can tell, I remember my first day I was desperate for 5 stars and I negotiated with everyone to give me a good rating. I was concerned that if I didn't talk to the pax that they would rate me poorly. Soon I learned that the silence got me higher ratings.


----------



## oscardelta

Why use a sign at all? Just put a glass in the cup holder and drop a couple of singles in there. Most people understand the concept of a tip jar without having to be told. Be sure to check it after each ride.


----------



## acanas

oscardelta said:


> Why use a sign at all? Just put a glass in the cup holder and drop a couple of singles in there. Most people understand the concept of a tip jar without having to be told. Be sure to check it after each ride.


That would make perfect sense if it wasn't for Uber having spent a couple of years telling customers "The tip is included". The signs start the process of counteracting that negative message from Uber.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I'm using the cup right now because my ratings got creamed when I did a sign. 

The cup is only nominally effective, last 70 trips I would have expected about $10 in tips from 2 people, got $18 from 6 pax. So it seems to be encouraging a few more people to throw $2.00 my way. Better for sure but not what I would call a wild success. 

No tipping seems to be so ingrained that even after they see the cue of the cup AND have asked me why I drive for Uber which gives me the opportunity to tell them about the 7 dependents I support and they sympathize with me, still don't get anything from most of them. That's messed up!


----------



## AintWorthIt

Glad to hear the signs are helping, I'm the owner of the Etsy store  The vast majority of feedback has been positive and riders are tipping more. Have a few new designs in the works along with something that is going to be really cool. Stay tuned!


----------



## AintWorthIt

I just created a 10% off coupon for purchases over $10 on my Etsy store. Enter "uberpeople" at checkout and you're good to go! This is good until the end of the month.


----------



## Hossain

Hi, I received a message in the rating for "accepting tip". Anyone else have got this?


----------



## Black LS430

I have a feeling if I did this in Dallas I would get rated 0 stars for almost every ride. Dallas Uber riders are snobs. And cheap.


----------



## Jeremiah II

Great idea!


----------



## Hollander

Black LS430 said:


> I have a feeling if I did this in Dallas I would get rated 0 stars for almost every ride. Dallas Uber riders are snobs. And cheap.


 I Do it in dallas and have no complainers. some dont tip of course because their cheap. but hey. half of them have been tipping lately and have been doing better on uber rather than lyft now.


----------



## UbOn

I just ordered mine and I look forward to it paying off! In a city like Las Vegas, where people tip almost everywhere, im surprised my tips are near $0 nightly.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I'm going to have another Etsy promo code shortly  By the way, my signs are on Ebay too.


----------



## Scooby4429

I am ordering a tip box/phone charger station. I have phone chargers now and people love it but am disappointed with the low tip response. Hopefully the tip box will let people know that tipping is an option and they can do it privately without having to hand it to me. I am also going to have to put up "Rate Me" signs because during busy events like the Pro football Hallman Fame Event I just had, people don't take the time to do it. So I'll update how the tipping box works out. A tip - I have netted bags hanging on back of front seats that I have filled with gum and mints. I drive a Journey so I also have 2 stow away cubbies on the floor in my second row where I stock water and Gatorade for my customers. To keep cold, I bought reusable ice cubes from Bath, Bed, and Beyond. My customers love the extras.


----------



## Scooby4429

I also had a few customers this week that didn't realize they were allowed to tip drivers because there is no place on the rider app for them to do it.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Etsy promo code: TAKE10 Take 10% off any order over $12. This is good today and tomorrow.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

acanas said:


> I've been driving part time in the Atlanta market for about 6 months. I drove full time for 3 weeks then part time since then. I usually drive Tuesdays and Thursday 3:30-7 pm and a few weekend nights 10pm to 3am. I try to drive mostly upper middle class areas like Alpharetta, Dunwoody and Buckhead and turn the app off right after dropping somebody off in a crappy part of town.
> 
> I don't hand out water, candy or anything like that. I do have 6 ft long iPhone and Android charging cables and let passengers play their own music with a 6 ft long aux cable. I go out of my way to offer the cables to every passenger at the beginning of the ride.
> 
> Historically I've been getting tips from 28% of Lyft rides, with an average tip of $2.65. This was enough for a difference to make Lyft more profitable than Uber so I always favored Lyft unless Uber was surging more than 1.9x. I've had a Square since my very first day of driving which I kept in the glove box and had NEVER used because nobody had ever asked for it.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I decided to order this sign from Rideshare.Supplies in orange and this one for the rear passenger seat for a total cost of about $18.
> 
> I modified the mirror hanging sign a little bit by putting a Square sticker at the top with Visa/Mastercard/Discover/Amex logos and I velcroed the Square reader itself to the bottom of the sign for visibility and easy access.
> 
> I manually measured the percentage of Uber rides who tipped with the new setup. After 2 weeks (including HEAVY driving this last weekend) I had 30% of rides gave tips, most of them cash, and a couple of people did give credit card tips through the Square. This is a giant increase over the roughly 0% tipping I was seeing on Uber before the signs. Several people commented that they just didn't know they were supposed to tip Uber drivers and mentioned they were embarrassed now that they knew they had stiffed previous drivers.
> 
> The coolest thing is that people who do tip seem to feel silly going through the motions just to tip $2 so the average tip came in at $7! My rating wasn't negatively affected at all, in fact it rose a little bit and is currently at 4.83.
> 
> If we all put friendly tipping signs in the car, people would over time get used to it and realize that tipping is the normal thing to do when Ubering!
> (Had to remove all the links because I'm new to the board).


Ever since I put up a tipping sign my income has increased by about 1/2 a day/night. My ratting has slightly increased and I am in one of the most lucrative markets. (Still not that lucrative although its double to pull 300+ in a 12 hour shift including tips)


----------



## AintWorthIt

That's awesome to hear, glad they are helping!


----------



## UbOn

Mine came in and I tried it out! I am mostly pushing this sign onto Uber pax. Out of 4 rides last night, 2 of them did tip. The other 2 in fact did ask if the tip is included, after letting them know that the tip was never included, they said they didn't have any cash on them but they will start tipping. My rating did not decrease!! This already paid itself off and its only the first day!


----------



## AintWorthIt

Awesome! Love to hear it. The vast majority of feedback has been positive, I almost want to start driving again myself


----------



## AintWorthIt

Happy Friday, it's promo time! 15% off all orders over $10 this weekend. Use promo code : uberpeople15


----------



## m1a1mg

When I'm in pax mode and not driving, a tip sign will get you a 1 star and a message to Uber about you begging for tips.


----------



## AintWorthIt

m1a1mg said:


> When I'm in pax mode and not driving, a tip sign will get you a 1 star and a message to Uber about you begging for tips.


Oh look out , Internet tough guy! If rates were acceptable , tipping would not be necessary. Rates are at 1970 can rates, but I'm sure you already knew that. Please inform yourself about the history of rates and how uber has treated drivers over the past two years or so before you go handing out 1 stars like you have it all figured out.


----------



## m1a1mg

AintWorthIt said:


> Oh look out , Internet tough guy! If rates were acceptable , tipping would not be necessary. Rates are at 1970 can rates, but I'm sure you already knew that. Please inform yourself about the history of rates and how uber has treated drivers over the past two years or so before you go handing out 1 stars like you have it all figured out.


What's "tough guy" about that????

Don't like the rates? Don't drive. Put your other skills to work and get another job. Too hard for you to figure?

Drive Lyft, it has a tip option.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Most people have quit, uber loses half their drivers after six months. It's also not about "begging" it's about informing your customers that tipping is okay and is not included. Uber lied for years saying it was included when we all know good and well that is a lie and uber lost in court over it, but I'm sure you knew all about that too! 
You're losing money if you don't have a sign, I've actually started doing a few trips here and there after 6months of not driving, they help tremendously and you're completely wrong about this.


----------



## m1a1mg

You sound like a sign shill.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I sound like someone who has more knowledge and experience in this industry than you ever thought about. Drivers deserve more money, end of discussion.


----------



## Lag Monkey

m1a1mg said:


> When I'm in pax mode and not driving, a tip sign will get you a 1 star and a message to Uber about you begging for tips.


First you a fukboi.. we help eacthother out and work together here. 2nd I'm doing Lyft full time and usually get 85-150 in tips per week depending if I offer water and candy. Offer nothing about 85 a week offer goodies 115-150 a week


----------



## Onthelake56

Scooby4429 said:


> I am ordering a tip box/phone charger station. I have phone chargers now and people love it but am disappointed with the low tip response. Hopefully the tip box will let people know that tipping is an option and they can do it privately without having to hand it to me. I am also going to have to put up "Rate Me" signs because during busy events like the Pro football Hallman Fame Event I just had, people don't take the time to do it. So I'll update how the tipping box works out. A tip - I have netted bags hanging on back of front seats that I have filled with gum and mints. I drive a Journey so I also have 2 stow away cubbies on the floor in my second row where I stock water and Gatorade for my customers. To keep cold, I bought reusable ice cubes from Bath, Bed, and Beyond. My customers love the extras.


Why are you giving out anything at these rates? I see you are new, but read the board comments in almost any city. Most work for min wage after cost.


----------



## Onthelake56

m1a1mg said:


> When I'm in pax mode and not driving, a tip sign will get you a 1 star and a message to Uber about you begging for tips.


Nice try bud. Nothing and I say again "nothing" Uber can do about tip signs. Wow, I even tip my barber. Cheap puds like you deserve your ride on a Bicycle with you driving. My tip sign stays.


----------



## acanas

Here are photos of the signs:
















The one hanging from rear view mirror has a square reader velcroed to the front making it obvious that I can accept plastic and has the chip/apple pay/android pay reader velcroed to the back.

I've had 36 out of 137 Uber passengers tip since I installed the signs with the average tip around $5 (compared to only $2.66 on Lyft). That's a decent 26%. I believe the percentage would be closer to 30% but I did Uber Guarantees for 2 weekends so I accepted pretty much all rides including Pool. Pool riders pretty much never tip. Either way 36 tips at an average of $5 is a good $180 in extra pay.


----------



## steveK2016

I'm more in the tech side of it so I use Tablets...

*Disclaimer*: Before it's said, I use these for my 9-5 job in marketing, so it's no extra expense for me or my ubering.










*Tips* have definitely improved, significantly. It's not as great as I'd hoped for when I came up with the idea but it's definitely better than before.

Everyone is thoroughly impressed that they don't mind that I'm asking for tips, I didn't have a card reader this weekend (I just added the "Accepts Credit Card" logos you see on the bottom right) but will have it for this coming weekend so we'll see if tips improve with that option

*Ratings *are almost too easy, this last weekend I did 80 trips and got 70 5 stars, 1 4 star, and that 4 star I know was the guy I missed a major off ramp so it was a justified 4 star.

*Apps *Those are screen shots in the tablets so you can't see the apps available, I have them so they can watch YouTube, Netflix, Hulu and Chrome, which has actually be used and makes it so they're entertained enough that I can drive quietly down the road in peace. Many this weekend would watch highlights of the College Football game, etc. Drunk crowd seems to gravitate towards watching Family Guy or something else funny on Netflix.

*Theft *isn't a concern, though I make sure to check after each ride. The corner pieces are mostly for stability, the tablets are actually secured with industrial strength velcro. I have a hard time taking them off intentionally much less if trying to be sneaky about it, anyone attempting to will have to be yanking on it and cause some serious velcro alarm noise.


----------



## cmrjdr

AintWorthIt said:


> I'm going to have another Etsy promo code shortly  By the way, my signs are on Ebay too.


do you have any signs like it that also say cash or credit?


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

Dude a simple sign can say just as good as a tablet without the risk of breaking or theft. If you don't drive drunk hours you should be good but be aware of after midnight the true demons come out and if the don't steal they could crack or damage the screen without you knowing. I used to put car tree air fresheners on the back of my head rests and they have been ripped and pulled off on numerous occasions. Also seems like a big hassle to leave in the car because of theft.


----------



## SoiCowboy

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm using the cup right now because my ratings got creamed when I did a sign.
> 
> The cup is only nominally effective, last 70 trips I would have expected about $10 in tips from 2 people, got $18 from 6 pax. So it seems to be encouraging a few more people to throw $2.00 my way. Better for sure but not what I would call a wild success.
> 
> No tipping seems to be so ingrained that even after they see the cue of the cup AND have asked me why I drive for Uber which gives me the opportunity to tell them about the 7 dependents I support and they sympathize with me, still don't get anything from most of them. That's messed up!


Jeez, as a rider I'm doing something wrong. I just gave a guy $20 on a $15 fare.


----------



## acanas

Update: 51 tips out of 177 Uber rides for a 29% tipping rate. I worked 2-3 weekends worth of Uber guarantees where I was picking up Pool rides and those NEVER tip, so that lowered the tipping rate. Also, when driving nights the tip signs aren't very visible so tips considerably go down, I'm trying to figure out how to illuminate them. My rating has not been affected Uber: 4.81, Lyft: 4.91.


----------



## AintWorthIt

That's good to hear! I've been tackling the night issue myself and I have one in the works that lights up. Should be listed in the next few days.


----------



## acanas

This weekend I drove all weekend and Uber tips added up to $35 with $27 in cash and $8 from credit cards.


----------



## DjUber2016

Got tip signs Monday & put them in car.
Started 4 weeks ago & total tips $14.
8 trips so far today = $40.00 in tips 
7of 8 5 star reviews.
Go with the signs. ,


----------



## Wifey1203

Yeah sounds good but people in DC will complain and Uber will deactivate me that's why I like Lyft


----------



## acanas

Wifey1203 said:


> Yeah sounds good but people in DC will complain and Uber will deactivate me that's why I like Lyft


Uber will no longer disconnect you for the tip signs, since the law suit settlement in June we have the right to have tip signs. People can report them but it doesn't get you in trouble. But I agree completely, Lyft > Uber any day of the week!


----------



## Aaron Harris

acanas said:


> Here are photos of the signs:
> View attachment 58544
> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> The one hanging from rear view mirror has a square reader velcroed to the front making it obvious that I can accept plastic and has the chip/apple pay/android pay reader velcroed to the back.
> 
> I've had 36 out of 137 Uber passengers tip since I installed the signs with the average tip around $5 (compared to only $2.66 on Lyft). That's a decent 26%. I believe the percentage would be closer to 30% but I did Uber Guarantees for 2 weekends so I accepted pretty much all rides including Pool. Pool riders pretty much never tip. Either way 36 tips at an average of $5 is a good $180 in extra pay.


Where did you get that sqaure sign? and how do i get my square reader velcroed ?


----------



## acanas

The square sign came with this square reader: https://squareup.com/contactless-chip-reader . I bought industrial strength velcro from amazon


----------



## Aaron Harris

acanas said:


> The square sign came with this square reader: . I bought industrial strength velcro from amazon


Ok thanks im trying to do a similar set up to yours.

The ties around the passenger seat came with your signs?


----------



## acanas

Yes, included with the sign from rideshare.supplies


----------



## Aaron Harris

I should be getting my square reader today. I will report back with data soon!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aaron Harris

acanas said:


> Here are photos of the signs:
> View attachment 58544
> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> The one hanging from rear view mirror has a square reader velcroed to the front making it obvious that I can accept plastic and has the chip/apple pay/android pay reader velcroed to the back.
> 
> I've had 36 out of 137 Uber passengers tip since I installed the signs with the average tip around $5 (compared to only $2.66 on Lyft). That's a decent 26%. I believe the percentage would be closer to 30% but I did Uber Guarantees for 2 weekends so I accepted pretty much all rides including Pool. Pool riders pretty much never tip. Either way 36 tips at an average of $5 is a good $180 in extra pay.


Since your square reader is velcroed to the sign how do you plug it into your phone when the passenger wants to tip? Do you unvelcro the reader each time?


----------



## steveK2016

Aaron Harris said:


> Since your square reader is velcroed to the sign how do you plug it into your phone when the passenger wants to tip? Do you unvelcro the reader each time?


I'd assume he does, yes...


----------



## acanas

I check it a couple of times a week to make sure it's charged. It's velcroed in such a way that the chip reader is facing down from the sign so I can insert the chip in it without taking it off of the sign, it looks like the card is going into the sign. If they want to use Google Pay or Android Pay then I grab it out of the Velcro and hold it for the pax.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I have a few new signs up on my store, they are pretty sharp


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Does this dohickey operate through your phone's hot spot?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

Looks like I need to find my Square reader


----------



## UberKevPA

Tip sign for me so far has been a bust. No increase in tips and my rating has gone from 4.93 to 4.90. I'd say that at least half of my riders are college or prep school students, mostly international students who aren't going to tip anyways.


----------



## steveK2016

UberKevPA said:


> Tip sign for me so far has been a bust. No increase in tips and my rating has gone from 4.93 to 4.90. I'd say that at least half of my riders are college or prep school students, mostly international students who aren't going to tip anyways.


Unfortunately, tips may be very region specific. College students typically don't have much money, much less enough to be gratuitous to their Uber Driver. I don't think I've ever been tipped by a college student, but I typically stay away from the Colleges around the city.


----------



## acanas

DrivingZiggy said:


> Does this dohickey operate through your phone's hot spot?


It connects to the phone via bluetooth.


----------



## acanas

UberKevPA said:


> Tip sign for me so far has been a bust. No increase in tips and my rating has gone from 4.93 to 4.90. I'd say that at least half of my riders are college or prep school students, mostly international students who aren't going to tip anyways.


Yeah, that sucks. I agree in my experience college students and most foreigners (like myself) never tip. It's just a cultural thing. I find older white people, especially couples out on dates, almost always tip :-D


----------



## Mido toyota

Wow you give uber costumers water and Gatorade , I wonder why some asks me why I don'the offer free cold beer ?!!!!


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Scooby4429 said:


> I am ordering a tip box/phone charger station. I have phone chargers now and people love it but am disappointed with the low tip response. Hopefully the tip box will let people know that tipping is an option and they can do it privately without having to hand it to me. I am also going to have to put up "Rate Me" signs because during busy events like the Pro football Hallman Fame Event I just had, people don't take the time to do it. So I'll update how the tipping box works out. A tip - I have netted bags hanging on back of front seats that I have filled with gum and mints. I drive a Journey so I also have 2 stow away cubbies on the floor in my second row where I stock water and Gatorade for my customers. To keep cold, I bought reusable ice cubes from Bath, Bed, and Beyond. My customers love the extras.


You're offering a lot of amenities for what I'll assume are a lot of UberX rides. People loving free things shouldn't be used as a measuring stick of your ability to drive them from A to B.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

SoiCowboy said:


> Jeez, as a rider I'm doing something wrong. I just gave a guy $20 on a $15 fare.


No sir, you're doing it right. If you're a kind person who appreciates service workers, then continue to be yourself.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Aaron Harris said:


> Since your square reader is velcroed to the sign how do you plug it into your phone when the passenger wants to tip? Do you unvelcro the reader each time?


Most people have chip cards, so the stripe reader is probably more for show


----------



## steveK2016

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Most people have chip cards, so the stripe reader is probably more for show


Chip cards can still be swiped if chip reader is not available.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

steveK2016 said:


> Chip cards can still be swiped if chip reader is not available.


That's why I said "more" for show. It's the psychology of having it in sight. I would doubt that he's constantly pulling it from the sign.


----------



## acanas

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Most people have chip cards, so the stripe reader is probably more for show


Correct, the stripe reader makes it clear that I can take cards, the chip reader is too big to have on the front. In reality most of the use is by the chip one. The stripe reader is pure marketing!


----------

